# [X] Freeze de KDE lors d'un changement de bureau [résolu]

## BlackAngel

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens un peu vous embéter mais là j'ai un soucis qui commence à me taper sur le système:

lorsque je switch d'un bureau à un autre, en utilisant les raccourcis clavier de KDE (ctrl+1, ctrl+2, etc.), j'ai, de temps en temps (mais de plus en plus souvent), mon X qui se freeze complètement.

J'arrive encore à accéder à la machine en SSH, donc ce n'est pas un kernel panique, le PC répond bien quand même, mais je suis obligé de le rebooter, car même en tuant tous les process X, que ce soit kde, kdm, xorg, etc., rien n'y fait, l'écran reste figé ... et là, je sèche !   :Sad: 

J'ai tout essayé, un sync, un emerge world, recompilation complète du système, de KDE, nouveau noyaux, derniers driver nvidia, etc. mais le problème persiste, et je ne sais plus de quel coté chercher.

Au cas où, j'ai tjs les même applis de lancer, comme ceci:

Bureau 1: firefox, konsole, kate, aMsn

Bureau 2: thunderbird (profil 1)

Bureau 3: thunderbird (profil 2)

Le freeze se produit le plus souvent lorsque je passe rapidement du bureau 1, au bureau 2, puis bureau 1.

Je n'ai aucune trace de quoi que ce soit dans les logs, donc je ne sais plus, à votre avis ?

Problème de carte vidéo ? driver ? X ? KDE ? GTK (firefox/thunder) ?

Toutes propositions sera la bienvenue car j'en suis venu à n'utiliser plus qu'un seul bureau et c'est moins bien  :Smile: 

Merci pour votre aide.

PI:

- kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3

- kde-3.5.9

- nvidia-drivers-169.12

----------

## CryoGen

essai de deplacer ton ~/.kde voir si ca ne vient pas d'une erreur dans un fichier de config

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, le fait de déplacer ce répertoire va faire un reset des configs de KDE. J'ai eu un problème similaire quand j'ai enlevé Beryl 0.1.4 de mon KDE.

----------

## gglaboussole

Si tu utilises compiz essaies en désactivant Sync vers VBlank (dans ccsm Général/Display settings)...en effet j'avais exactement les mêmes symptomes en switchant vers une console ou en changeant d'utilisateur (ce qui n'est pas exactement ton cas puisque toi c'est en changeant de bureau si j'ai bien compris...mais ça coûte rien de tester)

----------

## salamandrix

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Si tu utilises compiz essaies en désactivant Sync vers VBlank (dans ccsm Général/Display settings)...en effet j'avais exactement les mêmes symptomes en switchant vers une console ou en changeant d'utilisateur (ce qui n'est pas exactement ton cas puisque toi c'est en changeant de bureau si j'ai bien compris...mais ça coûte rien de tester)

 

Hmm désolé d'investir ce topic mais il me semble que ton post correspondrait à un problème que j'ai eu : lorsque beryl était en place, si ma femme switchait sur son compte et que je revenais sur le miens après : le tout était figé et seul le reset était efficace. C'est ce que tu entends ? Je vais alors en ce cas peut être essayer de nouveau la 3D ...   :Embarassed: 

édit : «  ccsm Général/Display settings » se trouve ?

----------

## gglaboussole

oui..mais je sais pas du tout si c'est le problème de blackangel mais ça m'y a fait pensé fortement...

ccsm = compiz config settings manager, puis dans l'onglet général/display settings tu décoches sync vers vblank...plus de freeze ensuite, mais en revanche les "perfs" sont un peu diminuées

----------

## BlackAngel

Hello.

Merci à tous pour votre participation mais non je n'utilise pas de bureau 3d, donc pas de compiz ou autre, seulement ce bon vieux Xorg avec les drivers nvidia sans customisation spéciale, donc réglages de bases.

Je vais essayer de déplacer mon dossier .kde mais ça m'embete de perdre tous mes réglages, favoris et autres ... enfin bon, si c'est la seule solution, pourquoi pas  :Smile: 

Merci pour le conseil, je reviendrais vous dire si ça a changé quelque chose .. ou pas  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackAngel

bon bon bon ... c'est pas la config  :Sad: 

ça aurait été trop simple.

Un constat tout de même: ça ne se produit qu'avec les raccourcis clavier (ctrl+1, ctrl+2, ...).

Je suis resté 3 jours sans les utiliser (un suplice  :Razz: ), aucun freeze, je reprend les raccourcis, et paff, freeze.

J'ai pensé à KeyTouch, mais non, il freeze même sans KeyTouch, donc maintenant mon regard se porte sur le fameux xf86-input-evdev ...  :Sad: 

Ma version de evdev est la 1.1.5-r2 car j'ai volontairement masqué la version 1.2.0 suite a un problème de clavier azerty/qwerty à l'époque.

Je n'utilise pas ce driver, mais j'ai pu trouver ça comme infos:

 *Quote:*   

> I upgraded to xorg 7.3 and server 1.4-r2. I would get X crashes with no definitive information about why. I did determine that although I was not using the evdev driver for any of my devices the X server was loading the module, to support my Microsoft Natural Wireless Keyboard's extra buttons (I suppose). I had to add a ~x86 keyword to the 1.2.0 evdev driver to emerge it as an overlay and now everything works as expected.

 

Je vais donc essayer un upgrade d'evdev, verra bien ...

----------

## loopx

Essaye de downgrader ton kernel, le 2.6.24 passe décidément très dur ...

Moi j'ai eu des beau freeze avec ce kernel ... suis resté sur un 2.6.22   :Cool: 

----------

## BlackAngel

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Essaye de downgrader ton kernel, le 2.6.24 passe décidément très dur ...
> 
> Moi j'ai eu des beau freeze avec ce kernel ... suis resté sur un 2.6.22  

 

huumm, si je me souviens bien, j'avais le même soucis en 2.6.23, voir même en 2.6.22

je suis passé en 2.6.24 pour (essayer de) corriger le problème.

là je suis en train de faire un up world, wait and see ...  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Ah, dans ce cas, c'est plus un problème de serveur X et de ses drivers   :Wink: 

----------

## BlackAngel

Bon, voilà, j'ai supprimé ça de mon "mask":

```

>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.10

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0

>=app-misc/hal-info-20071011

```

que j'avais masqué suite à un problème de clavier azerty/qwerty (seule solution à "l'époque")

J'ai (re)fait un upsync/upworld (ce qui m'a installé la dernière version des drivers kbd dans la foulé), donc système entièrement mise à jour en ~86

et depuis 2 jours plus de freeze et cerise sur le gateau, plus de soucis de clacier qwerty/azerty avec evdev (pourtant il a installé la version bloquée?!)!

Je touche du bois, mais à prioris c'était evdev/kbd ... à surveiller maintenant mais bon ...

Un petit résolu pour la forme et en cas de refreeze, je reviendrais par là  :Wink: 

Merci à tous pour votre temps   :Very Happy: 

EDIT:

deg, j'ai parlé trop vite  :Sad: 

à peine posté le message, que ça a freezé ... mais différement cette fois, y'a du changement quand même.

ça a freezé non pas en switchant de bureau mais en utilisant keytouch et amarok ...

je les avais soupçonné à un moment ces deux là, mais ça freezé quand même sans qu'ils soient lancé, donc je ne sais plus, je suis perdu.

j'ai vais abandonner keytouch pendant un moment et je verrais bien ...

to be continued ...

----------

## Pongten

Hello,

J'ai exactement le même problème, mais moi il survenait lorsque mon économiseur d'écran se mettait en route... j'ai donc viré l'économiseur et depuis je n'ai plus le freeze, mais je n'ose pas tester un switch rapide de bureau.

J'ai également eu le problème lorsque j'ai tenté de lancer une session sur Kde-4.0.3.

Perso, mon économiseur d'écran utilisait OpenGL, je soupçonne donc un lien avec cet élément mais sans en avoir de preuve...

----------

## Pongten

Je penche de plus en plus pour OpenGL ou le pilote Nvidia car le simple fait de lancer un glxgears provoque le même résultat.

----------

## loopx

faites attention, n'oublier pas vos masque de certain packets lors de mise à jour   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pongten

Quels paquets ?

----------

